# Hotels In/Near Torreon



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Any suggestions for a safe (I'll have some stuff in the car), dog-friendly hotel in or near Torreon?

Once I figure out my other stopping points, I'll inquire about them too.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

ExpatEmigre said:


> Any suggestions for a safe (I'll have some stuff in the car), dog-friendly hotel in or near Torreon?
> 
> Once I figure out my other stopping points, I'll inquire about them too.


No idea specific to Torreón, but perhaps you should try one of the hotel reservation apps, like Bookings or TripAdvisor and probably others. Gives you a good selection of price range and a lot of info on the amenities and policy for pets.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

For US hotels, those sites seem fairly accurate on pet policies (but, because he is a service dog, pet policies are not relevant in the US--his access is guaranteed). I have not seen such accuracy for listings in Mexico (and my confidence in my ability to demand compliance with the statutory and regulatory requirements of disability law is much diminished outside of the US and the EU).

But I'm going to try again.


----------

